# Zombies



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Has anyone seen these..

http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/DB383042.do

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...e+of+montclaire+moors+sculpture+-+db383020.do

Wow cool ground breakers


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

I get this cataloge, I like the grim reaper illuminated wall sculpture they sell.
http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/CL2789.do
http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/CL2789.do


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That second "Zombie" just looks like a guy coming out of a hole in the ground..sorry, but it doesn't look like a Zombie to me at all...It's not decayed or anything. The sculpt is good though.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

A lot of very cool stuff there.

I really like this guy!

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...atues/poison+oak+tree+sculpture+-+db383031.do

I've been thinking about making somehting similar. I didn't know somebody actually sold them.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree the guy coming out of the hole isnt "zombish" just thought he looked cool ..


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I totally love that face one. It's small and low-profile enough to be almost hidden... you could place it among your shrubs and plants so it can only be seen from a certain angle. That kind of thing packs a nasty surprise for the unsuspecting.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice pieces ..
love the reaper- wall guy
cool gargoyles to, that guy has much talent


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lilly the 2nd one works with me--lol lokks just like him i need to get a pic


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

this site is awesome! Thanks for the link!


----------

